# Suns at Mavs



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I need to be a TV announcer. I called everything Eddie Johnson said tonight a good 30 seconds before he did.

Good:
Playing great D
Keeping Stackhouse under control
Shutting down Dirk
Nash and Amare


Bad:
Blowing another lead
GETTING TOTALLY SCREWED BY A SIMPLE ZONE
Too many 3's

I understand we are a young team, but blowing a huge lead because we can't adjust to a simple zone is scary. What was that?

Q needs to be banned form outside shots. When he goes to the basket, he is an all-star. When he settles for the outside shot it really hurts the Suns. It really irks me when he shots 3's with 15+ remaining on the clock. 

I've said it before and I'll say it again:

GO INSIDE! We've got two of the best low post players in the game in Q and Amare. Marion is one of the best slashers and Nash can create as well as any other point guard.

I like our D, our desire, our hustle, and our rebounding. However we need to work on maintain leads, going inside every damn time, adjusting to defense, and moving the ball around (as well as moving without the ball) when we are scared.

Amare looks incredible. Possible MVP season. He is so damn quick. Blink and you miss him.

When Q starts going inside and Johnson finds his new niche, this team will be great.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Also, 

Forget getting a real center. I heard someone say that other then Ming and Shaq, we really don't have any true centers in the league. Duncan, and Garnett are really power forwards and Amare can match up with them.

How much did Dallas sing Dampier for? And what has he done so far this season? I'll stick with guys like Lampe, Outlaw, and Hunter to throw around when needed over overpaying for a body.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lukasbmw</b>!
> Also,
> 
> Forget getting a real center. I heard someone say that other then Ming and Shaq, we really don't have any true centers in the league. Duncan, and Garnett are really power forwards and Amare can match up with them.
> ...


Uh, lets see, Dampier has helped the Mavericks to a 7-1 record and the best record in the league. And it would have been 8-1 had he and Terry not gotten hurt in the first half.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Uh, lets see, Dampier has helped the Mavericks to a 7-1 record and the best record in the league. And it would have been 8-1 had he and Terry not gotten hurt in the first half.


 

classic..


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Uh, lets see, Dampier has helped the Mavericks to a 7-1 record and the best record in the league. And it would have been 8-1 had he and Terry not gotten hurt in the first half.


If Jason Kidd didn't get injured last year then the Nets might have beat the Pistons.


----------



## DirtyDirk41 (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok seriously, which one of you paid off the nrefs? Worst officiating I have ever seen.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Welcome to our world. It's nice to have officiating in your favor for one game.

You guys still had this game. Amare snatched it away.

Dampier would have been a non-factor in this game. Dallas fans are just making stupid excuses, they saw the game same as we did, the pace was FURIOUS and Dampier is possibly the most plodding player in the league. He would have done little, and the reason you guys were in the game after halftime was because Bradley came in and played some scary defense in the zone. Dampier couldn't have altered 10-12 shots like Bradley did.

Devin Harris gave you guys a huge spark and created about 8 turnovers by himself, you're overrating Jason Terry if you think he would have been able to pull you through.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Main Man</b>!
> 
> 
> If Jason Kidd didn't get injured last year then the Nets might have beat the Pistons.


Of course you completely missed the point. The point was not outcome of that one game. The point was that he was comparing Dampier to Lampe, Outlaw and Hunter as if they have the same impact on a team as Dampier.

The main point was that the Mavs are off to a good start and Dampier's presence in the middle on defense is a big part of that.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> Welcome to our world. It's nice to have officiating in your favor for one game.
> 
> You guys still had this game. Amare snatched it away.
> ...


Sure Dampier would have been a non-factor. Keep telling yourself that. There was alot of half court offense dunks by the Suns in that game. If you think that Dampier would have no affect on that than you not thinking straight.

The Suns did have alot of fast break dunks and I will give you that one. Dampier would not have made much difference on those. But the Mavs got killed on the defensive boards and if you think that Dampier would not have any affect on that than once again you are fooling yourself.

And Devin Harris clearly got tired in that game. That is why Jason Terry is important in that mix.

But the Suns did beat the Mavs in Dallas and any win is a good one on the road.

But us Mav fans are not going to ignore the fact that 3 key guys for us where not available and the ball bounces and refs went the Suns way.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> Sure Dampier would have been a non-factor. Keep telling yourself that. There was alot of half court offense dunks by the Suns in that game. If you think that Dampier would have no affect on that than you not thinking straight.


There were a lot of half court dunks with Bradley in the game, Dampier wouldn't have been able to stop them either. In the few minutes that Dampier was in when Amare had the ball, Amare took him straight to the rack and dunked while Damp was left in the dust. The only time the Mavericks contained Amare was when they zoned up and Bradley was all over him, poking the ball away, etc. You have Damp in the game and Bradley probably doesn't get off the bench.

There are always excuses both ways, but you guys had the game in your hands and blew it, so don't expect to come on another team's board and say, "yeah well, if we had so and so we would have killed you." Maybe if our swingmen didn't brick open shot after open shot and finish shooting a combined 36%, we would have killed you. Maybe if we didn't go small for 48 minutes, we would have had more success inside. But the fact is they did shoot 36% and we did go small the whole game, just like Finley, Damp and Terry missed the game. Such is basketball.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I can't believe Mavs fans are actually thinking that Dampier could defend Amare. LOL


----------



## DirtyDirk41 (Nov 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> Welcome to our world. It's nice to have officiating in your favor for one game.
> 
> You guys still had this game. Amare snatched it away.
> ...


Yes, Amare snatched it away while running over every Maverick on the floor like a moron. Funny thing was he never got called for it.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DirtyDirk41</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, Amare snatched it away while running over every Maverick on the floor like a moron. Funny thing was he never got called for it.


Yeah right , he flat out dominated your lousy defense like a kindergarten group.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DirtyDirk41</b>!
> 
> Yes, Amare snatched it away while running over every Maverick on the floor like a moron. Funny thing was he never got called for it.


How could he run over them when every Maverick defender ran away from him with their tail between their legs for fear of getting hospitalized?

I'm glad he pisses you off though, I like having a guy who will steamroll a team. While Dirk was throwing up fadeaway 18 foot bricks, Amare was playing like a madman and taking the ball to the hole.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Not a bad game, 2nd half a lot better than 1st half imo. 

And I just wanted to say, I have never seen anyone disturb Dirk's offense the way Marion did in this game. He did an outstanding job on him.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Is it me or every time Dallas plays a game, our posters seem to get into arguments


----------

